# Schwinn badge - thru the roof



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it that rare? Anybody know the story?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370562421442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow thats crazy money.............


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes...rare...


----------



## panther boy (Nov 23, 2011)

*rare*

I've been around Schwinns for many years, and I've never seen one. I'd say it was rare---


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the nicest original one known.....so far.  Was offered $1k for it and didn't take it.  This one is a close second to mine.  I bet his lands in the 800 range.  Hell, 425 already and not even at the halfway point yet.


----------



## TheSaint (Nov 24, 2011)

*Northwest Patrol Badge*

The Northwest Patrol Badge is one 
I don't have......yet?

It is an Iconic symbol of the Canadian Mountie
in full Mounted Police Uniform Regalia. 
The composition of the figure with the sharp
ultra crisp name,
Northwest Patrol really stands out clearly
from a distance and even on older scratched
up badges.

The Mountie Figure is red with the rest of the badge
being a VERY BLAND Monochromatic matte off brown/black/
mystery color!? It screams for more color
in my humble opinion although the design and
font in these colors DO stand out.

A lot of rare badges have a desirable patina the 
cannot be duplicated and sometimes
seeing a restored or NOS badge in full
color can be too bright or garish 
as in too intense. 

But with EVEN the best looking examples,
the Northwest Patrol Badges look as if
they have already been on a bike for
75 years! It leaves a bit to be desired
in color to choose as a badge for a brand
new perfect Schwinn restoration.

regards,
theSaint


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

I wish I went to garage sales and could find a badge like that!!!  I bet it will bring 800+


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2011)

The one I have has a blue background, so the color on this one is strange.
 I think the blue background with the red Mounties uniform is very striking. Especially on a blue and ivory bike with red pins.

 With the way the reproduction badge business has been lately, I would expect the Northwest Patrol badge to be the next one to get repopped to death, so don't waste your money on this one, because pretty soon they will be three for a dollar.  

 The Mission badge was probably the coolest badge in the hobby, ( at least for us California collectors.) and if and when one showed up, it would create just as much buzz as this one. But, now that it has been repopped very nicely, they are as common as a cup of coffee at Starbucks.

 It won't be long before this one falls to the same fate.


----------



## axsepul (Nov 28, 2011)

looks simple enough to make but in my opinion an original will always be better. that is if you can tell them apart!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope the Washington fellow does NOT repop the NW Patrol.  But honestly, original IS original.  I'd still pay top dollar for a NICE original Chicago or a Mission.

I would suspect that Northwest Patrol would have gone for more but for the horrible time of the year to have listed it.




axsepul said:


> looks simple enough to make but in my opinion an original will always be better. that is if you can tell them apart!


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 29, 2011)

Ya, I thought it would have gone higher as well.  Even with all the crazy holiday buying, still a bad time of the year, I'm sure the seller was quite happy though


----------

